# Configuring both cores, is it possible? How to do it?



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

So, it frustrates me to see on CPU-Z that one core is running on an oc'd 2.8Ghz (I will increase this later) and then the second one is at only 1.5Ghz. The stock clock is at 2.2Ghz. Is there anyway to modify the second one so it is at least at the stock 2.2Ghz speed? I feel a little gimped knowing that one core is running at half the rate it should be.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a bit of information would be handy like what cpu are you using and even better you full system specs.


----------



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

Hope this helps.

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3, v.3264
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.3264
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name MAINVIDEO
User Name inemoy
Logon Domain MAINVIDEO
Date / Time 2010-06-17 / 19:28

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2200, 2750 MHz (11 x 250)
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2 v1.0 (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Bearlake G31
System Memory 2037 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Kingston 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
BIOS Type Award Modular (09/19/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Award Software International, Inc.
Version F2
Release Date 09/19/2008
Size 1024 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
Expansion Capabilities PCI, USB


System Properties:
Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Product EG31M-S2
Universal Unique ID 00000000-00000000-0000001F-D092399A
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Product G31M-S2
Version x.x
Serial Number Fri Aug 22 01:00:37 2008

CPU Properties:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2200
CPU Alias Conroe-1M
CPU Stepping M0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
CPUID Revision 000006FDh
CPU VID 1.2625 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 1500.2 MHz (original: 2200 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 6x
CPU FSB 250.0 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 25%)
Memory Bus 500.1 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 12:6

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 09/19/2008-G31-ICH7-6A99OG05C-00
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2 v1.0 (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Bearlake G31
Memory Timings 6-8-8-23 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR) 2T
DIMM1: Kingston 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 09/19/08
Video BIOS Date 08/28/07
Award BIOS Type Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message Intel G31 BIOS for EG31M-S2 F2
DMI BIOS Version F2

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Intel G31/G33 Chipset - Integrated Graphics 0
GPU Code Name Bearlake-G (Integrated 8086 / 29C2, Rev 10)
GPU Clock 400 MHz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the second core should run at the same speed as the first core.

when you overclock you change the fsb this what controls the speed of the cpu the fsb cannot determin that your cpu has 2 cores as it just sees it as one core. When you overclocked did you switch off intel speed step and C1E in the BIOS? if not do it.

Intel speedstep and C1E lower the speed of the cpu when it is not doing much to conserve power.

What is the make and model of your power supply? (there's a sticker on it if you dont know) Also are you using a stock cooler if so then you are running the risk of damaging your pc and this could be the reason why you are getting different readings from cpu-z. You should not overclock with a stock cooler.


----------



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks very much for your help. I will access the bios and attempt to switch off those 2 functions. My computer was custom built, so can we rule the cooler out as a possibility?

The make of my power supply is ISO ("Switching Power Supply")


----------



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

If it helps, I believe what the computer is doing is lowering the multiplier on one core whenever I increase the fsb. The e2200 is a power conservative machine. So, maybe the bios fix may help. I will try this in a jiffy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What temp is the CPU running?


----------



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

My temps are fine. I constantly monitor them. All of them are steady at 35-41 degrees celcius.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry to tell you this but you should not be attampting to overclock with a very low quality power supply which is what iso is. I used to test them for a living and iso isn't even catergorized as a named brand i.e its a piece of junk.

When a pc has intel speedstep etc enabled it does lower the multiplier when the cpu isn't doing much but you would see this on both cores not just one.

if you overclock properly you can reanable both c1e and intel speedstep. what you should be looking out for is when the machine is at post where it shows yours you cpu it will show the normal speed and what it is running at.

for example my pc when it is a POST it will show Intel E8400 3GHz @ 4GHz reboot your pc and see what it says when you are at post (the bit before windows loads).


----------



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> Sorry to tell you this but you should not be attampting to overclock with a very low quality power supply which is what iso is. I used to test them for a living and iso isn't even catergorized as a named brand i.e its a piece of junk.
> 
> When a pc has intel speedstep etc enabled it does lower the multiplier when the cpu isn't doing much but you would see this on both cores not just one.
> 
> ...


It reads Intel Dual Pentium @ 2.75GHz (250x11). Nice eye on the PSU. If I was more careful I would have done more research on the hardware. Now, I have one core lagging the other. But, hey, that is one possibility; there are probably others.


----------



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is a very interesting tidbit of information: I found when I accessed the bios that the cores were originally running at 1.6Ghz speed (before I started meddling with the bios). So, instead of both of them running at 2.2Ghz, like they should be, they were both running at half the value. Now, I just raised the multiplier (by 11, which is the maximum) and only one core was at 2.2 Ghz. The other was stuck at 1.6GHz.

So, even BEFORE I started overclocking the problem existed. You may be able to eliminate overclocking at all as the issue. One core simply is not in sync with the other; its multiplier adjusts to my new fsb, while the other is at 11. Maybe I should just lower the multipliers on both and adjust the fsb? For instance, if I lowered the multipliers to 1 and just adjusted the fsb, would I still have the issue? 

I'm afraid that it could be an issue with hardware, specifically the processor, which is very unfortunate and unlucky for me.


----------



## kngnothin (Jun 17, 2010)

Nvm, guys it was due to the C1E being enabled. I want to thank you for your help, and thank goodness it wasn't a deeper issue. Good bye and good luck! ray:ray:ray:


----------

